# Power Steering Died 2003 Mini



## joeavedu (Mar 30, 2010)

I understand this is a common problem with MINI COOPERS between the years of 2002 - 2004. Your thoughts are welcomed.


----------



## Oldman M Coupe (Aug 2, 2009)

The power steering pump is electric and the cooling fan fails. Both need to be replaced.


----------

